# Solved: Need a name for my computer repair company!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am starting my own computer repair business and trying to come up with my companies name. The more I read the more I realize the importance of a good name. One that is catchy, not cliche, simple, has my companies theme linked to it etc... I am wanting the name to be the same as my website address. It seems like lots of the good names and one's I think of are taken. I am originally from Australia and am now living in Massachusetts. I was going to use pcmaestro, but the .com domain is already used. Some names I have thought of that are not taken are as follows:

pcozgeek.com, pchoudini.com, techiedr.com, pccureit.com, 

Is it important to have PC in the name or should I go for something a little different. How does it work when people are doing a google search to come up with Computer Repair Companies in m area. Any feedback/suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

How about "Capital PC Solutions".


----------



## MissMuffet (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the sound of pc houdini. Just make sure all the necessary words and info are included to set up your search engine.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses! I finally decided to go with fixthatglitch. It is really catchy, easy to remember and the people I asked really liked it. Cheers.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

... and good luck with your business!

My favourite business name (not PCs of course) is "Tree Wise Men" - guess what they chop down!?

Richard


----------

